# Halloween store Report !



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

If anyone sees halloween products going on the shelve's ,anywhere !,post it here!


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

AC Moore Craft stores


----------



## the spooky kid (Aug 6, 2004)

anyone seen any in canada? oh and does anyone know what stores near niagrafalls ( on the us side) has hallowen stuff?


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

I saw candles and candle holders at Wicks & Sticks and NO, I'm not gay. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I was in Jo-Ann fabric store last week and they had several shelves with items. I am not talking about craft stuff, rather actual decorations and party ware . 

ironmaiden


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

alsip nursery in frankfort, IL has a ton of their stuff out. some scary, some artsy fartsy, all way over-priced. i'm waiting for wal-mart!!!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I sure hope Walmart does better than last year, man they had some lousey stuff compared to 2003. However Target was the biggest disapointment, a total lack of anything really worth buying. I was actually impressed with Kmarts offerings. As you say, we can only wait...

ironmaiden


----------



## Halloween_Bride (Jul 20, 2005)

I actually though Kmart had some pretty good stuff too. I wanted the crashed witch they had but didn't get it since I saw the "newly deads" they had. I just had to have them. It was our first anniversary so it was perfect. I may get the crashed witch this year if they have it. I wished it wasn't battery powered though. 

If you use small blowmolds or need complete c7 lights for any prop/decoration I get mine at Dollar Tree for a buck each. Walmart was the only other place I saw any and they were $2.00. They do say indoor only however I taped them up real well and had no problem. Some of them I have had for 2 years with no problems. I will be getting more for my blowmold skulls for the witch doctor scene.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Michaels is putting stuff out regularly. The Spooky town stuff is going up as well as some other decorations. Haven't been looking so don't really know who else is doing what. I usually wait for Spirit and Spencers to enter the field. Spirit normally opens up a store at the beginning of September. I love it when the kids are back in school and I can go browse around for a few hours "alone"!


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

Iron I agree with you both wal-mart and Target were a real disapointment! Wal-mart seems to wait for the back-to-school season to end which is like right after labor day. Target is seeminly getting worse every year, perhaps coincidence but I have noticed the decline in Target since 2001, they carry more decor then costumes and the like.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

the wal-marts around here had their stuff out mid-august last year. and i agree about k-mart. lately, their stuff has been really good. and target? don't get me started on them. i agree that the decline started in 2001. they used to have some decent stuff, but now...it's all indoor deco stuff, some lights, but nothing worth buying. weak. i've never thought to shop at spencer's or big lots for halloween stuff. that will be changing this year.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Thank for the reports,Im going to check those stores out.
KEEP EM COMING!.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Party City as of today had the sections roped off and
the Halloween stuff stacked in boxes on the shelves.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

oooooooo...party city! another one of my favorites. especially for shopping ON halloween. they ususally mark everything off 50% on halloween. i got some huge deals last year. then again...at k-mart 2 years ago, i got one of those 'haunted trees' (like a christmas tree, only black prelit with orange lights and pumpkin ornaments) for 50% off on halloween.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Partycity!,got it Mr Unpleasant,on the way !!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

They also had last years costumes out and at pretty good prices mostly kids stuff though. But if you need clothes for any of your props this may be an option.


----------



## zombiechow (Jul 25, 2005)

Hobby Lobby has a small amount out now. Primarily the little "Dickens Village"- type miniatures, but a few other things.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

HA HA !! Cool screen name, zombiechow. I like that one.


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Wal Mart's fabric section already has a pretty good amount of Halloween fabrics out. Nothing that has truely wowed me ... but Joyce ( the fabric lady) says that they are due to start getting more in within the next 2 weeks. My sister in law works there to as a manger so I will ask when they are scheduled to start putting things out. I would have to agree though , unless you are looking for party favors for kiddies they don't have much to offer!


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

*On the Canadian front...*

I was at Michael's on July 22 and they had all their Halloween merchandise out. It was their usual stuff: ravens, carveable pumpkins, wall hangings, flags, and such. I did notice that a lot of it was the same as last year but it's a start.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the info Guys! Gonna start heading to Michael's on a every other week basis to buy decorations. Yeah the Wal Marts here usually don't put thier stuff out until the very end of August. LOL it was funny though when I was actually at Wal Mart today they DID have out Kleenex in fall and pumpkin-designed boxes. That was basically the only fall and Halloween things I saw today. Hopefully they will have thier stuff out soon.

And I do agree with you guys K-Mart has some great stuff! When we used to live in the city I went to K-Mart almost every other day right before Halloween getting new decorations. They have great cheap decorations too including colored lights! I miss it though and I still may take a field trip to that same K-Mart sometimes before October to re-stock on some more Halloween goodies!

Thanks again all!


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Party city up here is having a huge and i mean freaking huge clearance sale 80% also the normal stuff is already out I went shopping the other day picked up black lights 2 bux and crawling hands 4 bux varioous eyeballs and goblets


----------



## Dark Gardener (Mar 10, 2005)

Anyone know if Christmas Tree Shop has anything out yet? I won't get there until after school starts...course if I know there are goodies there, I'll make an exception! lol

Was able to score some straw brooms a week ago at AC Moore; only 66 cents each!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I was at the Christmas tree shop last week because my wife tricked me into going by telling me that they would have the Halloween stuff out by now. Well *Mrs* Un Pleasant is a LIAR!!! I saw nothing for Halloween at all, in fact, I don't even know why they call it the Christmas tree shop, I didn't even see any Christmas stuff. WTF!?


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

*Garden Ridge Pottery has goodies!*

Garden Ridge Pottery has put out their Halloween goodies. They are located in AR, FL, GA, IL, KY, MO, NC, OH, OK, SC, TN, TX, VA. I live in the Houston TX area, and I got a chance to check their wares out over the weekend. 

They'll get a lot more stuff as time goes on, but the highlights were the animated butler (I didn't notice the price--sorry!), the animated zoot suit skeleton, and a couple of animated tombstones. I bought a couple of skull candoliers ($2) and a floating grim reaper (by Gemmy, I suppose, $20), which I intend to re-dress in more fitting attire  

Their website's useless except for finding out if there's one near you.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

It picking up speed,soon the reports are going to come rapid fire!!.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Party City as of today had the sections roped off and
> the Halloween stuff stacked in boxes on the shelves.



Went back to Party City today to check in ( It's right by my bank, no big deal) But let's get with it people those boxes aren't going to open themselves.


----------



## spooky fan (Jul 21, 2005)

Garden ridge has alot out right now. I saw the animated butler, it was around $99.00. I also go to magic shops. They have really good props and there not really that expensive (no more than any other place).


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Went to Michaels today and started my annual "Halloween Decorations buying Kickoff" buy getting a few decorations.. In two more weeks I will go back and buy a few more... Then a few more two weeks after that... lol. Thats the way I do to save money and be able to get really nice stuff. Once October hits though I will be going once a week to get stuff for the party and for Decorating!

Thanks again guys! Michaels had out ALL thier Halloween stuff!


----------



## Hollowman1968 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Halloween Store Report*

Report for the Plano, Tx area:

1) Michaels - went to 3 that are in the area. All they have out right now is their Lemax Village display and some vintage Halloween stuff. None of their regular decoration stuff is out yet. Am calling them tomorrow to find out when they are going to get it in.

2) Garden Ridge - has about 2 aisles of stuff out right now. I still saw boxes in the back of the store with pumpkins on them (denoting halloween merchandise)

3) Party City - went to 2 that are in the area. Both had aisles blocked off and crammed with Halloween Boxes. The shelves are still stuffed with Luau merchandise....uggg.

4) Party America - did not have anything Halloween related yet.

6) Joanne's Fabrics - went to 2 that are in the area. One had a couple of aisles of the cutesy stuff out. The other only had their fall merchandise out.

If anyone in the Plano, Tx area has any other reports, please post them!

Hollowman


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hollowman1968= Hobby lobby had their xmas stuff out ALREADY! and fall stuff, going this weekend am hopeing Halloween stuff will be on display! but this was in sherman.tx but all the hobbylobby stores display the same stuff


----------



## Hollowman1968 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Halloween Store Report*

Isis,

I completely forgot about Hobby Lobby, I went there last Friday and all they had out was Fall stuff. 

The really funny thing is that I live in Sherman!!!  I see from your blog that you live in Bonham!!

I work in Plano, so I hit a lot of the stores there on my lunch break 

Hollowman

http://blogcrypt.com/Hollowman


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Hollowman I live in Fort Worth, Garden Ridge has about 1/3 of their stuff out, JoAnn's has a little, not much out yet, and as of yesterday, nothing from Big Lots.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Haven't tried Big Lots here yet. Since I moved I have no idea where the nearest one is but downtown where I used to live in the big city. I may actually take a field trip there one day just to see if they have anything out I could grab while I was there.

Any word yet on Dollar Trees and Dollar Stores? The one in my old hometown where my parents lived had some GREAT little figureines for $1, Bought up a ton of them the last time I was there.


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

For those in So Cal - the Stats stores are setting their displays up. Went to the one on Artesia and store personnel were busy constructing the shelves. I would assume the store in Pasadena is also getting set up. 

Stats sells a lot of the props you see on the Sunstar web site


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Good work Hallowman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

Went to Party Fair today. They have all of there Halloween merchandise out. Looks like lots of new masks this year.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The Garden Ridge store had about three aisles of Halloween stuff out last night. I see a lot of new things this year. Looks like Halloween is getting like Christmas with all the different light strings available. There was a talking doormat with 4 different sayings--I think it was $10-12. A few new animated tombstones. A lighted/talking eyes and mouth you could mount on a tree (motion-detected). Some battery operated flicker flame bulb units for $5.99. (The light it gave seemed a little dim, but probably looks OK in the dark.) 
If you are into the cutesy inflatable yard decorations (I'm not) there was a large ghost on a pumpkin and the ghost inflated and deflated itself to look like it was rising out of the pumpkin. Also an 8 ft. transparent pumpkin and ghost with a storm of fake leaves blowing around inside the pumpkin. Pretty cool looking.
I'll have to check the store again next week. 
 Note to Garden Ridge shoppers: If you didn't know it the store has an area or shelf where they put all the damaged/returned items and mark them down drastically. (In our store it's in the back near the fake flowers.) Most of the time it is minor cosmetic damage or someone too mentally challenged to change a burnt out light bulb returned it, etc. But the closer it gets to Halloween you might find some great bargains there. I got some great Christmas stuff last year dirt cheap from the damaged rack.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I was with Black Cat last night on the trip to Party Fair. If anyone is doing a jungle theme, now would be the time to go. They had lots of vacuum formed african type masks, and assorted bamboo decorations that would really set the scene, in the summer section.
They also had a full line of the scene setter plastic/vinyl sheet backgrounds for Halloween out. 48"x50'.At $18 they were a little more expensive than Party City, but my local Party cities didn't carry enough in stock, and they sold out muy pronto. I especially liked the torn wallpaper one. Awesome for the artistically handicapped like myself.

I've noticed that the local dollar stores here in NJ have started carrying fake strands of garlic in both ceramic and a dyed hemp material. Very realistic. Zombie F, let me know which you want, lol.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

isn't school supply season over yet?!?! grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

*Central PA Big Lots*

No Halloween isles yet, BUT dual 4' black lights with black shoplight-style holder for $13.99!!!!


----------



## Halloween_Bride (Jul 20, 2005)

I noticed Target has a few things on their website but it's nothing special yet........ Mostly light displays.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Keep em coming!.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

bumping to keep this active!!!


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Just checked the Big Lots here in Meadville and they're starting to clear the shelves that usually hold their Halloween stuff. It won't be long now.

Erie_pa_halloween _guy, any idea when Party City is holding their clearance? 80% off! I'll definitely be heading north!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh forgot to mention last time I was at Michaels they were having a killer sale on just thier fall orented things. I got a leaf garland that was very nice for the price I payed for it.


----------



## Tom Keller (Jun 17, 2004)

Jo ann fabric has some stuff out, including battery operated flicker candles for pumpkins.


----------



## Halloween_Bride (Jul 20, 2005)

I just called a Big Lots a town over and they have already started putting out their Halloween. Guess where I'm headed in a bit. Can we say road trip!!! Yay!!!!

To get easy access to the numbers and local stores go to www.biglots.com


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Jo ann Fabric had isles of Halloween/Fall related items out, including candy. I picked myself up some Jack-O-Lantern Peeps . I am in Buff, NY. We have a few craft stores out here loaded with stuff, from what you would see in a Jo ann's to collectibles like Lemax and Dept 56.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

i will be making a trip to big lots and michaels in orland park, il today...i'll give an update for those in this area later.


----------



## Hollowman1968 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Store Report*

Update for the Plano, Tx area:

Michaels - Spoke with their Preston Store today and they said they should have the remaining decorations out by the end of this week or first of next week. These are the normal prop type stuff (tombstones, foggers, wall hangings, etc). The guy said they have'nt received everything yet, but should this week.

Hollowman


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

Update for the Orland Park, IL area:

Michaels - mostly fall stuff. some halloween. they said the rest would be out within about 2 weeks.

Big Lots - nothing. nada. zilch. and no one i spoke to was any help with timelines.

JoAnn Fabrics - most of their stuff is out. i thought it was too cutesy, but that's just me. oh, and is there anywhere else that sells those flickering pumpkin 'tealights' for cheaper than $2.99?

Party City - they are cranking the stuff out. not much yet, but they said two weeks...at the most. they had some new stuff too. cemetary fencing and posts (a bit pricey, in my opinion, but cool).

Factory Card Outlet - nothing yet. i spoke to the asst. mgr. and she said at least 2 weeks...if not longer.

Alsip Nursery (Mokena/Frankfort) - they have a lot of stuff - very pricey, but some pretty cool stuff. they said two weeks as well.

now if big lots, walmart and kmart would just get the ball rolling....


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

just finished looking at target.com. looks like they are going to be a waste of time again this year. artsy-craftsy stuff. bleech and boring. maybe there will be something better in the stores, but i'm not counting on it.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Good looking out murf1013!.
bump.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

To the best of my knowledge compared to places like Michaels and even Wal Mart Target doesn't seem to shape up with the Halloween stuff. I went there last year and all I could find were just some pumpkins made out of whicker. I was very confused. lol. They had absolutely no Halloween stuff in the middle of October!


----------



## Halloween_Bride (Jul 20, 2005)

I went to Big Lots today instead of yesterday and they didn't have any Halloween stuff out like they said. There was some Autumn themed items though. I'm going to try back next week. This is in Newnan, Ga


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

target has really taken themselves out of running. They have fake pumkins, fog machines a few costumes here and there, I really believe Target's last good year was 2001 and after 9/11 I think they toned down a lot thinking that is what America wants.I emailed them last year and asked where isall your halloween. They reponded that Target does a lot of reasearch and has it's buyers and they do the buying and yada yada yada thankyou for shopping at Target.com


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I agree Scorpio. I was very dissapointed in Target last year also. Very cutesy stuff, and the new animated light up wire displays, but nothing much else. I did hit them up for the clearance items such as webbing, light up pumpkins etc. I also wrote them an email and they replied yada yada yada.


----------



## SomethingWicked (Sep 30, 2004)

I was in Michael's today and they were stocking their Halloween shelves! Most of the stuff was still in boxes in the middle of the floor, but I saw several boxes marked Gemmy and immediately started squealing.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

went to big lots today,in my quest to find color outdoor fog lights.
Not one,the quest continues.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

went to party city,just started to cordon off areas,nothing there,kmart walmart,nothing.friend in ny said sams had some stuff.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

I have seen last years stuff at Party City for 75 percent off i got some fake flame things for 3.50 
Walmart has shelves that are empty with signs that say "halloween only"
Micheals has most of there stuff out ie: fog machines huge bats lots of carvable pumpkins crawling arms lots
AC Moore does not have much out at all
havent checked big lotsor walmart since sunday so maybe they have something


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

I have seen last years stuff at Party City for 75 percent off i got some fake flame things for 3.50 
Walmart has shelves that are empty with signs that say "halloween only"
Micheals has most of there stuff out ie: fog machines huge bats lots of carvable pumpkins crawling arms lots
AC Moore does not have much out at all
havent checked big lotsor walmart since sunday so maybe they have something


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

Come On, Walmart!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

The only Halloween stuff I've seen so far is at a Hallmark store. They have these 2 rows of "everything is 70% off" and it looks like left overs from all holidays last year (the Halloween things were jammed next to Valentine's and St. Patty's Day items). They had a few ornaments, pens, stuffed animal pumpkins and cats, that kind of thing. I'm just waiting for the Dollar Tree to put out its Halloween inventory!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Walmart, Kmart & Target won't put anything out until the kids go back to school. Around here(NH) that is late August. Growing up in CA it was mid Sept. However when I was a wee girl they sold nothing Halloween related except candy, pumpkins, costumes & blowmold.

ironmaiden


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

Target has some stuff out here already!


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

well, i finally called the orland park, il big lots and asked when when when!!! they said they got the shipment today (well, one shipment) and the halloween stuff should be out in a week. woo hoo! i'll be dropping by a few times next week to just keep an eye out.

can you feel it? it's finally starting!!!!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Man-o-man my pumpkins are frosted with delight just thinking about it


----------



## harhar66 (Sep 27, 2004)

Big Lots in Coldwater, MI (probably way far removed from most of y'all), had one aisle of mostly lighted stuff (those holographic sculptures and some string lights) and their version of the Halloween Village Stuff. Just a matter of days, I'm guessing, till the other stuff gets in. I will check again next week. I did pick up a set of "Giant Skull Lights" for $5.99 - my boys thought it was awesome to light 'em up in August! he he -- Not warping them at all! he he


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

I got robbed! The Big Lots in York PA was putting their stuff out at lunch time. The Easter-Island style skulls, some new illuminated blow-mold skulls, the caged skulls, styro ankle bracelets, ect. Figured, "Great! I'll hit the local Big Lots on the way home." Not even an orange light at my local Big Lots. So, I picked up a pack of 15 BIC style pens and am working on Skeleton hands... Oh well, the wait continues...


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Dr. Slickshill said:


> Target has some stuff out here already!



Hey Dr Slick, can you tell us what Target had out? I mean was it good stuff or like last years crappy Martha Stewart goes Gothic theme? 

ironmaiden


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Sorry have to bump this up,I need my store reports current!.


----------



## Halloween_Bride (Jul 20, 2005)

Just went to Walmart and Dollar Tree. I didn't see anything at Walmart yet but Dollar Tree had a few things out They had the mini flaming cauldrons again. There wasn't much but they have just started putting out stuff.


----------



## HouHaunter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here in Houston our best shot is usually Big Lots, or the Halloween Specialty store that open in mid-September and they are real expensive vs. the internet, but you get immediate satisfaction.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I just got back from Big Lots. They had lots of halloween stuff (including bluckies). I bought all of the bluckies they had out, but I will need all of them. I will probably go back later so I might be able to pick up a few extra.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

How much were the bluckies


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Just got back from a pilgrimage to a NJ Big Lots, almost an hour away,lol. They had out wire animated cats and spiders for $12.99. Indoor 50ct. purple light sets, small neon battery operated lights in the shapes of ghosts, bats, plastic pumpkin with interior "Flame" light, purple and orange rope lights $8, creepy green hand (pull the finger on a string and it vibrates) $8 crap lol, and a plasma skull for $14.99 which looked great, but I already have one. 

But I did buy these, a motion operated gargoyle $12.99 who says welcome to my haunted home, while his eyes light up and wings flap, and a self-recharging solar operated skull for $8.88. They'll both look great in the small children section of the haunt. >>>>>>>>>>

http://photobucket.com/albums/v194/...chases 2005/?action=view&current=P1010002.jpg


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I should also mention Big Lots had a nice looking 5hp 13 gallon tank air comp. for $119.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Vlad,is the big lots in philipsburg?


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Vlad ,is that big lots in philpsburg?.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

the bluckie were $8.88


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Just to chime in from the left coast...
*BigLots* seems to be putting up (officially) their Halloween merchandise as of today...

I'll check around at other stores (possibly...I hate shopping, but love Halloween...kind of like chedder in the mousetrap - I know I shouldn't go in...but it looks so good!)

So. There it is.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks joe!


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

the FIM stores and Walgreens around here (Orland Park, IL area) are starting to put all their stuff out. i'll be heading to big lots tomorrow to check things out.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Marksin, We were at the one in Springfield. That was pretty much all they had out, and they said they had no more in the back.


----------



## StfRon (Aug 20, 2004)

Big Lots in East Peoria, IL is starting to out stuff out. I have noticed some higher prices, as mentioned above. The Bluckies are now $8.88, and the skulls in cages, which I couldn't locate last year are out now, for 10 bucks.


----------



## Halloween_Bride (Jul 20, 2005)

I have been calling 3 of the areas Biglots for the past couple weeks every few days. They have come to know me by name on the phone lol. I have asked for them to hold and contact me as soon as the bluckies come in. I was promised a phone call as soon as they do. They are putting out halloween but no bluckies yet.


----------



## Halloween_Bride (Jul 20, 2005)

I just got a call back for the bluckies and my father in law is going to pick them up for me since he's right down the road. I'm actually shocked I got a call back on them. I guess I harrassed them enough. I would suggest anyone needing/wanting them to do the same. They are holding the box in back till he shows so I will definately get mine.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

Party Citys new halloween stuff is starting to come out


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info vlad.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

The larger of the 3 Big Lots here in Omaha was just putting out their Halloween stuff today. In fact, one employee was opening up boxes when we got there. We saw a sheet that showed how the displays were supposed to be set up. They had 4 large tombstones....about 8 or so medium sized tombstones.....and about 10 small tombstones. They also had 2 kinds of candy dishes...at least that's what we think they were....where you have to stick your hand in the mouth of a creature to get the candy. It looks like they are going to have the same latex spiders from last year....at least that's what the sheet showed. And, they will have the crouching black cats, too. We saw plastic chains...56 inches in length for $9.99. Too bad we didn't see these last year....they look and feel stronger than the styrofoam ones we bought last year. We're going to go back at the end of the week to see all the other items for this year.


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

I had to buy almost everything online last year. I live in NJ, and with the excepttion for the 'halloween superstore' that pops up in random places every year, there's really nothing else out there for the 'hardcore' halloween stuff. I even drove to North Carolina last year to pick up tombstones that Haunted Headstones made for me. The designs were all from a few locsl graveyards, and were to big to be shipped. Now thats dedication!!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Just letting everyone know that Halloween Express in Birmingham Alabama is now open saw them from the road the other day while I was going to the mall.

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Halloween_Bride (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey Creepy Kitty. If you stop by there and they have a good bit of stuff Walmart, Biglots, etc are not carring at decent prices, would you give me a holler. I'm about an hour and a half away. If it's worth it I would definately travel that far.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Sure thing Halloween Bride! Give me an email and let me know what types of stuff you are looking for!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Checked three Big Lots in the upstate NY area Halloween is officially underway!!! Got 6 bluckies, 10 skulls, some good sized tombstones of which there were very few and those 3-D bottles from last year are back with some huge bottles.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

grrrrrrrrr...the big lots here still only has candy out dagnabbit!!!


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Hear ye Hear ye The Big Lots in clifton, NJ has it all out as of a few minutes ago. Black Cat actually helped them stock their shelves as she unloaded the boxes, lol. Over 30 Bluckies on the rack. We got the two Whynotgrl wanted, and I have three extra. And I got me some new skulls. plastic chains, They have awesome prehung spider webbing on a 3'ish wire frame for $1.99. Black Cat is on her way back there now, but she'll post a complete list as soon as she gets home.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

vlad....ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! i'm so jealous! i just got back from my BL and they only had a few things out so far:

lighted pumpkin lawn stakes
lighted skull lawn stakes
motion/speaking gargoyle
50 ct. purple/orange light sets (wal-mart's are cheaper!!!)
lighted pumpkins
small tombstones
black cat/pumpkin neon lights
rope lights (GREAT price for those)

and that's about it.

i also went to party city and they are almost done putting their stuff out. they had a cool reaper on a large stake, but ever since joining the forum, i look at stuff like that and think i could probably MAKE that for half the price 

wal-mart had nothing yet.


----------



## Black Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry didn't realize Vlad had posted this about Big Lots.
Here's the list of items I found today at Big Lots in Clifton, NJ. Silly me I had posted it under the Halloween section.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=7119


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's a link to some of what we bought from Big Lots. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://photobucket.com/albums/v194/TerrorOnBeechwood1/Halloween purchases 2005/


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey VLAD...I live in Pompton Plains, NJ. You should come by my house and check out my graveyard. I currently have 29 stones, and i'm looking to expand it to about 45 this year. I also have an FCG in one of my windows which has caused several cars to slam on the brakes.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I got a 36" animated lighted "crawling" spider at Sam's club this week. It's not real scary, so to speak, but I'm going to attempt to change that somehow. LOL! 

I called our Big Lots and they were just starting to put things out this week so I'll head their way in the morning.

And for those that are wondering why Target has become such a disappointment, I think I can answer that for you. We have a friend who works in Merchandising in their Texas warehouse and he says that Target has become very politically correct over the last couple of years when it comes to Holidays. Most Targets no longer carry Christian-themed items at Easter and Christmas and if you notice, they don't even use the word "Christmas" in their stores anymore. Everything is referred to as "Seasonal" or "Holiday". And when it comes to Halloween he says there is such a stink in this country (especially in the Bible Belt area where I live), about it being a Pagan holiday that they pretty much scaled back on decor and went to predominately "cutesy" stuff.

*mad face* Sheesh!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We were just at a specialty store in Omaha today...sister company to Oriental Trading...called Nobbies. Anywho, they had two animated props....an awesome looking werewolf and "Chuckles" the clown. We've seen "Chuckles" advertised online for $600....Nobbies had it for $400!!! Plus, if you bought it online...you'd have to pay for shipping. We couldn't believe a specialty store could sell this prop so cheaply (relatively...lol).


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice Haul Vlad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

> Target has become very politically correct over the last couple of years when it comes to Holidays.


This is why I will never buy anything from Target.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

>=[ *hisses at Target*


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

*FINALLY... Big Lots in TX came thru!!!*

Afternoon all-

I pulled into Big Lots this morning, not expecting any H-ween goodies (as I'd them called on Monday & got shot down). As I sashayed back to hardware to look for any blacklights or spotlights, what did I see but adorable little Bluckies, all in a row! Two of them came home with me, and now I just have to name them 

I suppose this BL (Sugar Land) had all the usual stuff, but I saw one thing that I wasn't expecting to see... The CUTEST (???) haunted pirate ship. Pricey (@ $40), but CUTE. Might get it for the hubby, since he's a pirate aficionado.

Anyway, fellow Texan haunters, hit your local Big Lots, and if you don't have one anywhere nearby, let me know (on this thread or PM), & I may be able to procure a couple for you [@ cost, of course  ]


----------



## The Collector (Aug 7, 2005)

Am I the only who has no Halloween stuff at my local stores yet??


----------



## ghostship13 (Jul 16, 2005)

No, you are not the only one. We have a Michaels fairly close by and they have a few things, but none of the larger stores have anything out yet. I live on the MN/SD border.


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

Stopped by Garden Ridge (NE of Atlanta) yesterday and they have some stuff out. Some inflatables, a few lights and luminaries, and the fake pumpkins. The carved and lighted ones were cheaper than the solid (carve it yourself) pumpkins. Swap the regular light to a flicker style light and they look pretty good.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Man nothing is happening in my area,and starting to piss me off . I also hate the look I get when I ask about when the halloween stuff is coming out , Like its so far away .


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

Just called big lots here in Columbus Ga. they said they have their Halloween stuff out and I accidentally told the woman on the phone I loved her and ill see her soon and hung up


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

LOL hdimac!!! i was just at the orland park, il big lots and they still had all the same stuff out as they did on monday. BUTTTTTTTTTTTT....there were boxes and boxes (with pumpkins on them!!!) stacked one aisle over. i tried to peek and see what was in them but my 2 year old was being a typical 2 year old so i had to vacate pronto. i may go back either tonight or tomorrow.

probably tonight! 

definitely tonight.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Let's not forget the dollar stores. Ours are putting there stuff out, and it'a a great place to find little add ons. Here's yesterdays stuff.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v194/TerrorOnBeechwood1/Halloween purchases 2005/dollarstore1.jpg

For those of you following the shameless theft of all my prop parts being chronicled under Black Cats werewolf post, please note the empty package of werewolf ears pictured.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I forgot to mention, if you have a $5 and below store near you, they have their strobe lights out again, stock up!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm headed over to Jackson (MS) this morning. They have 3 Big Lots there and I can't wait to see what they have out. I have an SUV but maybe I should rent a U-Haul?????? *blink blink*

LOL!


----------



## Dark-Knight (Sep 4, 2004)

I was at walmart today and they had there big goofy looking plastic pumpkins out on the very top shelves plus they had about 15 pallets of halloween stuff in the outside part of the garden section I asked when they were going to put them out and they told me in about a week


----------



## Halloween_Bride (Jul 20, 2005)

How big are the plastic pumpkins DK? I want a large inflate(beachball type), but will settle if I have to, for my hot air balloon. My Walmart hasn't got anything out yet.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Big Lots and Party City have their stuff out now.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the Big Lots tip. I bought lots of stuff there today. I first went to a smaller Big Lots in Lombard which I bought a few bluckeys and webbing for my big woof spider. Then my wife told me that there was a larger on in addison. So, we went there. You can guess that they chains and ball and chains which I bought. I also bought another bluckey. If you are counting that is 3 bluckeys. Thanks again.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I hit Big Lots yesterday and they had about 2 shelves of stuff out. One shelf looked like last year's leftovers and was marked down. The other shelf was all new and I bought a skull in a cage for $9.99. They had a lot of tombstones (made out of that hard styrofoam stuff) running from $7.99 to $17.99. But, I showed restraint and didn't purchase any because we're not doing any graveyard scenes this year.

I did buy one of those Big Head singing monsters that I thought would be 'cute'. Hah! After listening to it's "One Way or Another" spin-off, I'm waiting for my butcher knives to go missing. The end of the song goes something like "I'm going to find you. In your house, with the lights off." Oh, Frankie.


----------



## Dark-Knight (Sep 4, 2004)

Halloween Bride they are about 3 ½ feet tall 1 ½ feet wide solid plastic large opening in the bottom I am sure you have seen them in the past I have never liked them to happy and cheerful locking for me


----------



## Halloween_Bride (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks, DK for the quick reply! I think I know which ones you are talking about. I am having a hard time finding an inflate the size I want. The pumpkin of speak of is too small. I guess my quest continues.....


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

*Halloween U.S.A.*

Just saw one of those temporary Halloween stores being stcked in North Canton, Ohio. Woo Hoo! I'm salivating already. I also have a buddy that manages a Big Lots out here and he said they just put out their stuff, I'm going there tonight!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

My Big Lots doesn't have squat for Halloween yet. I did find in the back of the store some of those 48 inch dual flourescent black light hanging fixtures (bulbs included). Price said originally $19.00, marked down to $14.00. Would be a great deal for an indoor haunt. I couldn't see using one in the yard myself, but may go back and get one anyway !!


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

Big Lots - Not much
Party City - some clearance items and some other stuff on the high shelves
Wal-Mart - Nothing
Hobby Lobby - mostly Autumn stuff with a few Halloween items.

Stores visited in Northeast Atlanta.


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

I saw the Halloween Express store getting stocked this weekend by the Mall of GA. The doors were covered up, but some of the shelves had product and the sign is up.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

Where is the mall of Ga I live in Columbus is that far away and is Halloween Express in the mall or beside it i might plan on going


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

The Mall of Ga is NE of Atlanta in Buford, GA. It's about 2 hours up from Columbus, GA. The Halloween Express store is in the Best Buy stip mall beside the Mall of GA. As I said though, it is not open yet. I'll post an update when I actually get in the doors.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I dropped by the Clifton, NJ Big Lots yesterday with Black Cat. they have carveable pumpkins much cheaper than I've seen elsewhere,$5.99,$7.99,and I believe $11.99, depending on which size you want. Black cat says she believes they have more than one type of spooky cloth. Still plenty of buckys on the rack. But more than half the skulls sold already, hehehe, wonder where they went, lol. 

We also stopped at a slightly larger Party city than the one close to us on the way home. They had scene setters cheaper than anywhere else I've been able to find. $14.99 for the 48"x50' ones. And they had two pack scene setter portraits for $3.99. We also found that they had put out some of last years things on the shelves still with last years clearance prices on them. They were marked up in the computer, but we talked them into giving them to us for the clearance prices. I bet they moved the constant FX controllers out of the final clearance section muy pronto after we left, lol. 

Party city also has to have the most awful looking barbed wire I've ever seen. Looked like brown shoelaces with knots tied every so often, lol. And also 3' high plastic fence sections x 3' wide for 2 for $20. Very plastic looking. They only had some boxes opened of their stuff, but they were definitely putting it out right then.


----------



## Dark-Knight (Sep 4, 2004)

I just came from walmart and they were putting out there halloween stuff the row with all the costumes was done I was in a hurry so I didn’t get a good look at what they had out


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

Nothing in Walmart here yet... still BTS.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

orland park, illinois area update:

michaels - almost everything is out. they had med. sized flaming cauldrons for $14.99 (or maybe it was $12.99...either way, decent price, no?) some decent stuff this year. they had nice small skull sippy straw cups for .99 that would make nice fence post skulls. (my michaels only had 8 and i need 12...)

party city - almost everything is out except for the costumes. lots of new stuff this year. still rather pricey though.

jo-ann fabrics - everything is out!!! some nice stuff...but in my opinion it's more for inside...and a little 'target'esqe.

dollar stores - nothing

walmart - nothing (grrrrrrrrrrrrrr)

target - not that it matters much, but nothing.

kmart - nothing (grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i want to see if they have their FCG this year so i can check it out)

factory card and party outlet - almost everything out. some cool stuff, but pricey.

big lots - will wonders never cease? they had almost everything out today!!! yay! the only things still in the boxes were the bluckies, the plastic light up skulls and the big black spiderwebs (all of which i wanted to buy!!!). i asked the young stock kid to open the boxes for me and he did. i got 1 blucky, 2 lighted skulls and 2 plastic squeeky rats. funny thing is the cashier forgot to charge me for my blucky. i had my kids with me so i didn't notice until i got home. i wasn't about to go back with 2 kids (under the age of 4) for $8.88. if that makes me a bad person, so be it  i plan to go back and buy another one, one of the large spiderwebs (they were IMPOSSIBLE to get out of the box without wrecking it) and probably more rats. i was looking at the large furry spiders, but i think they are cheaper at walmart.

last year, i was at party city taking advantage of their after halloween clearance. i bought some groundbreaker skellies and some other stuff. well, when i was checking out (again, had the kids with me) the cashier handed me 2 bags of stuff. the first bag was full of my stuff. the second one was full of halloween table stuff - eyeball napkins, plates, some plastic cups (not throwaway cups, actual plastic ones). there was also one of those large gray plastic serving platters with skulls along the edge, some flashing bat pins, and a couple of full-sized light sticks. i'm not sure why this cashier gave me this extra bag of stuff, but i KNOW she didn't charge me for it.

*shrug*

i guess i shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

On going back to the dollar store to replace the Wolfman ears that Black Cat pilfered from me, she found that they had CASES of stonefinish paint!!!!! Got to get back there tomorrow and clean them out, hehehe.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Our Wal Mart has the singing Skeleton and the Breathing Butler. Both are displayed by the doors going into the garden center, of all places. That's all the Halloween they have out, and apparently you have to ask a stocker if you want one to buy. 

Illuminations.com has what I *hope* is just some of their "Spooky Decor" online. So far, there's not much but cutesy stuff. They have the Iron Spooky Candelebra again this year, and new matching pillar holders. And the Spider Hanging Charms that sold out last year are back. Everything else is character candles and ornaments, and their usual pumpkin lanterns. I was really hoping for more gothic stuff. Oh well, that just means more of my budget to blow at Spencers and Party City.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Yo Velvet Vamp, did you happen to catch the price on that breathing butler? Wow if Walmart is going to carry that item, this is great news!!!
I anxiously await the removal of that lousey back-to-school junk so they can start filling the shelves with MY type of stuff 

ironmaiden


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

The cashier said he was $99.XX. Neither had signage yet, and no one knew the price of the skeleton (who is dressed as a pirate this year, btw). 



ironmaiden said:


> Yo Velvet Vamp, did you happen to catch the price on that breathing butler? Wow if Walmart is going to carry that item, this is great news!!!
> I anxiously await the removal of that lousey back-to-school junk so they can start filling the shelves with MY type of stuff
> 
> ironmaiden


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

Wallyworld is starting to stock here too. They have the pirate skele and the butler too. Got to look at the layout book...didnt see any other new stuff


----------



## Dark-Knight (Sep 4, 2004)

Earlier today I didn't have time to take a good look at the stuff that the walmart near me had out I did get a mask ( I think it's the Kronos mask several sites sell for $40 to $50) it was $25 well worth it in my opinion here are some pictures


http://photobucket.com/albums/b138/Dark-Knight1/Mask/


----------



## ArtVan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Breathing Butler*

I want the Breathing Butler BAD .. I hope or wall mart has them ( Winnipeg , MB )


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Walmarts web site has the Butler for Drum Roll........... $96.44.

I am sooo getting one this year!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

*Walmart--some Blucky parts CHEAP*

Hi all-

Was just in Walmart (Sugar Land), not expecting to find any H-ween yet. They had 3 shortish rows stocked. Not much inspiring, but a few things to note...

The Gemmy floating ghost & floating reaper were $14.98, compared to Garden Ridge's $19.99. I saw a few LITTLE tombstones @ $6.99 and less; I hope they put out larger ones. I bought a pair of Blucky skulls with 4 arm bones & 2 hands for $3.88. Nice for cloaked floating type figures! They also had just the arm bones & hands for $1.88 I think. The GID paint on the Blucky skulls looked like it had been done by a drunk visually-impaired chimp, but since I'm painting mine, no biggy. Oddly, they had more costumes and accessories than anything.

I didn't see the butler or pirate, but then I didn't go out to the garden center today.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

So, I get to wal-mart today and I see a drunk visually-impaired chimp painting blucky skulls. He asks me if I have change for a 20, but all I have is 14.98. LOL


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

I figured that was all that Wal-Mart hired............. (ooooo, gonna get beaten by any wal-mart employees that we have here).


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Heck, I bet WM doesn't pay enough to hire the sober or sighted chimps... Maybe they work as holiday merchandise buyers @ Target!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

So, I get to Target today during the busy Halloween season, when a sober lactating green sighted chimp walks up to me and say, “Sir, can I help”. So, I tell her “yea, I need to find Halloween stuff.” “Well”, she says, “you will have to come back tomorrow!” “Tomorrow?!” I said, “Why?” “Because we are closed”, she yells, “And how did you get in here?” “I followed the drunken visually-impaired chimp who works at Wal-mart”, I snapped back


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Thats the spirt Deathtouch , crashing in closed stores to get the word out , Bravo !!!.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Walmart has fog machines $20 timers $10 and some misc. lights out on the shelves. The butler was there and some small animated decor as well as some blow mold pumpkins but that was about it for now. The website shows the pirate that's supposed to be there, and you can order the butler from there if your local store is out.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

*Fishkill*

thought I posted a respose but it didnt show up so here it goes again:
mr unplesant, your in Fishkill, small world I am in Ossining.

the walmart you were reffering to was the Super walmart on rt 9 in Fishkill?

you mentioned they had the Butler, did they have the Butler guy with the hair?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Icemanfred - Howdy Neighbor. Yes sir, that is the Walmart I'm refering to, they had the bald guy that used to part of a candy dish with the breathing chest. The Halloween stuff, in general, looked as if it was just put out with more to come. They did have some inflatables there as well the stuff I mentioned earlier. The Grim Reaper Arch inflatable was set up and looks kinda cool but it was smaller than the original arches (i.e. skulls and pumpkins ) I had to duck to through it (I'm 6'). No costumes yet though but it shouldn't be long.


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

The Halloween Express store at the Mall of Georgia now has a sign that they will be opening September 1.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Found a "halloween scene" open already in the jefferson valley mall.

Very poor selection.

anyone know how to find out where the "everything halloween" stores will be?

any word on when spencers will be putting out their stuff?


----------



## TearyThunder (Aug 16, 2005)

Kmart has started putting things out.


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Mechanicsburg Super Wal-Mart (across from AC Moore) had 1 aisle up. Nothing too exciting... But then, I've been really dissapointed in Wal-Mart the past three years.


----------



## TearyThunder (Aug 16, 2005)

I made it out to Kmart today since I heard they were putting stuff out by my neighbor yesterday. There wasn't much yet. A good bit of costumes were out. I saw some candy dishes (didn't catch the prices) They had the sparkly skulls and JOL's (about $5.00) as well as other JOL's. Marcus the Carcus is back again this year. He's $14.99. I grabbed one since I missed him last year. They had the pumpkin lights on a strand for $5.99(cheaper at the dollar stores) and some of the lighted silouettes (didn't catch the prices)


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Man I can't wait till all the store have halloween stuff on the shelf.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Icemanfred ,the butler with the hair is new this year , edwardian pirate butler , I don't think you will see him for walmart prices this year.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

'Just surfed over to samsclub.com, and found this guy. He's $99.84, and currently in stock. Here's the info from the website. They also have a picture of him. 

The 6' animated monster will be performing “Monster Mash” for the spooky season. He will bring along a karaoke microphone so you can join in as well. Holds candy for the young ones in his monster goblet.

Item: 722229



Features 



6’ tall 
Head turns side to side 
Eyes blink and move 
Synchronized-motion mouth 
Special PVC face provides most realistic appearance 
Sings “Monster Mash” 
Monster says several funny phrases 
Includes karaoke microphone 
Monster’s goblet can be used to hold candy, business cards, etc. 
Easy to store 
Can be set for motion activation or push button operation
Powered by AC adapter 
Minor assembly is required


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhh...TT!!! walgreens has marcus the carcus for $9.99! i didn't realize that k-mart carried him too! walgreens also has a new groudbreaker decoration - i forgot his name, but if i remember right, he's a zombie (head lights up and hands) - for $9.99. i was thinking about getting one for my cemetary. i already have marcus! as soon as i saw he ran on a power cord rather than batteries...he was mine.

although i think i'm one of the only forum members who doesn't mind the cords  i also don't do a haunt, just a display so that may have something to do with it!!!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Went back to Hel-Mart yesterday and the shelves were picked over quite well. Nothing decent left. There was a note about the butler, it said they were unavailable currently due to "deportation?" I didn't know INS was tracking Halloween props, oh well, my tax dollars at work again. Only 1 fogger left and the costume aisle looked like a bowling alley lost & found. 

Party City - Com'on, whats the problem? I went in there last week and snuck into the Halloween section and bought some stuff. This must have have pissed off the manager because in place of those plastic chains to rope off the area. It is now barracaded with boxes and metal racks. This is a retailer, right? - You want to sell things, right? Well then, Whats the F-ing problem? OPEN UP!

-is it any wonder I'm Unpleasant


----------



## TearyThunder (Aug 16, 2005)

murf1013 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh...TT!!! walgreens has marcus the carcus for $9.99!


Uh Oh looks like I will be making a trip to Walgreens this afternoon after work then. If they have him cheaper I will be returning my Kmart one. I'm also curious about the other one they have that you mentioned too. The one I picked up yesterday has hands and feet. I'll be checking for that too since II want feet as well.

You are not alone. I will only use AC power. I have two breakers just for my Halloween stuff . I set up for the entire month so batteries would cost me a fortune if I used them every night. Besides it's easier to just flip a couple switches and be on.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

I got frustrated seeing nothing at my local stores,so im stopping for a couple weeks , hate making the trip for nothing. I even went to stores people have seen halloween stuff up ,not in my area.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

LOL TT!!! the marcus that walgreens has has both the hands and feet and the head lights up. the zombie is just the head and hands, but he looked sorta cool.

and LOL again! i think the battery industry should send personal thank yous to some of the haunters on this forum  separate breakers are a good idea. last year at christmas, my lights kept shorting out because i had like a zillion strings running off the same circuit.

OOOOOPS  won't make that mistake again.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I totally understand how you feel about that Marksin. I have made several trips to both Wal Mart and K-Mart in the next town and absolutely nothing. I even gave Target a try this time and nope, nothing there either. Grrrr.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

marksin and creepy kitty...i too have given up for a few weeks. the only places in my immediate area that have anything out are walgreens. they have some ok stuff, but let's face it, it's not a halloween buffet or anything there.

mr. unpleasant...i'm shocked that your party city has their stuff blocked off like that. i was digging through boxes at the PC in orland park and they were like 'have at it'. i almost offered to help them stock the shelves because they were being so nice. if i hadn't had my kids with me, i would have


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

my party city has everything out already


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks for the info velvet vampire.
And me with an expired sams club card.


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Went to Wal-Mart today, they were starting to put out their Halloween. Just buckets and costumes so far. But, atleast it is a start.


----------



## jfoster (Oct 6, 2004)

I went to Party City today and they had a 700 watt fogger on the clearance table and some strobes. Funy thing is they are marked the same price as the "new" stuff on the shelf. I asked if that was the price and the clerk called to the back and they said it's marked as is. She asked me if I was getting the strobe and fogger and I said "nope". They still have a lot to put out here in Memphis, TN also. Am checking out Garden Ridge maybe tonight.

Jerry


----------



## Shikkapow (Aug 23, 2005)

Big Lots in Tidewater Va is starting to stock the shelves, but I do know that one of the stores is sold out of Blucky's.
Some wacko bought all of them today. 

Wally World is starting to put stuff out, and K-Mart hasn't started yet.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

The Dollar store in Canada has had there stuff out since July and some Shoppers drug mart has put out some things.


----------



## TearyThunder (Aug 16, 2005)

murf1013 said:


> LOL TT!!! the marcus that walgreens has has both the hands and feet and the head lights up. the zombie is just the head and hands, but he looked sorta cool.
> 
> and LOL again! i think the battery industry should send personal thank yous to some of the haunters on this forum  separate breakers are a good idea. last year at christmas, my lights kept shorting out because i had like a zillion strings running off the same circuit.
> 
> OOOOOPS  won't make that mistake again.


Oh ok I wasn't sure if you were saying Marcus didn't have the feet at Walgreens or not. They didn't have them at my Walgreens yet but I will be keeping an eye out for them. If they are cheaper than Kmart I will be getting both. I would only be paying $5.00 more that way than the one Marcus at Kmart.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

*big scream tv new volumes?*

Has anyone found a store stocking the new big scream tv dvd's yet?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Shikkapow said:


> Big Lots in Tidewater Va is starting to stock the shelves, but I do know that one of the stores is sold out of Blucky's.
> Some wacko bought all of them today.


It's probably a good thing that all of us Forum members are spread out across the country/world. The chaos at Big Lots would probably be like the early-bird sales on the day after Thanksgiving. "It's MINE--No, it's MINE!! LET GO!!

OK--Fess up. Who was it????


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

You said it CreepyKitty,,ggrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

LOL DaveintheGrave!!! Two forum members fighting over the last blucky and creepy cloth. I could *totally* see it. Then again, I wish there were more forum members around here...I wouldn't be the only person decorating in my area...


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned iparty but I went in there today and they are fully stocked w/ props & costumes. Some nice stuff but expensive HOWEVER, I have seen the alot of the same items on the web or ebay costing even more. If I could afford it, I would buy a few things.

ironmaiden


----------



## Tammers611 (Oct 3, 2003)

Was just at Big Lots today. Just starting to put stuff out and already they have a great selection. My sister called from rochester NY to see if i had been there yet. ITs going to take all my will power not to blow my budget this year.

great selection of "foam" tombstones ranging for a foot to about three feet high under $20
lots of the cheap skeletons $9, some interested foam carved wall plaques
sound activated full size pirate skeleton


----------



## Bloody_Babe (Sep 28, 2003)

Party City- 2 sections roped off (accessories, make up, masks) and boxes on top shelves. They had skeletons $29, 2 types of flying ghosts, lamp post with attached sign, scene setters, groundbreaker skellies & cardboard coffins.

Big Lots- 3 aisles of Autumn merchandise, a motion speaking gargoyle ,plastic flame pumpkin, skeletons $8.88, lighted pumpkin & skull lawn stakes, rats, black cats, bats, tomb stones, skulls, haunted pirate ship, haunted village , pumpkin lights & halloween lighted arch.
They also have an aisle with christmas stuff, blah

Dollar Tree- nothing


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

I couldnt stay away
walmart nothing
party city still putting it out
sams air blown kitty,posable witch
and animation monster butler
one left.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I stopped at my wal-mart the other day, my brother works there and told me Halloween is taking ove back-to-school! I saw the butler hmm $99 he doesn't do much just turn his head and says a few lines. Saw the Pirate but I already have the skeleton from last year and Frankenstein. I did however buy some fake bloody arms and a zombie ground breaker that I thought was pretty cool for 14.96. More on the way, has anyone seen kmart stuff up yet? I may check tonight.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

We stopped in at the Boonton, NJ Walmart today. They didn't have everything out yet, but some things were already almost gone. there were a lot of items this year that had Walmart made on the packaging, whatever that means. The foggers were 400 watt, $19.99, no sign of any fog juice. The severed arms in shirt sleaves were fairly realistic, and less than $5, but they only had left hands. They actually had some nice headstones for $4.32 and small but really nice ones for I believe $2.33. Where do they get these odd prices from, lol. They also had flicker bulbs for$.69, we bought the last three they had out. I bought a set of 6 Halloween ink stampers for $1, that should get corporates attention as I send in paper work, lol. They had some really nice latex gargoyles for less than $7, but there wasn't enough foam stuffing in them, and they'd have to be refilled. And some decent larger than life foam filled latex skulls for $6 something. The animatronics were just too cornball for me, singing stuff like, "I, ain't got no boddddddddy". With no noticeable jacks to input your own words. I'll post some pics of the stuff tomorrow. Vlad


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

our Big Lots just put out some more items which included the animated pirate for $50..... I thought it was decent and purchased it. Someone mentioned it also a few posts ago but since it just showed up at our stores even thou they have had their other stuff up for several weeks, I thought I'd remention it. 
Orlando area


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

singing one or butler pirate ?.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

The season is almost fully here. I stopped at Menards today just to check, and coming down is garden and starting to take shape is Halloween!!!! I saw the blue print for their display pretty cool. They have the coolest rubber bats, rats, cats, and this year a giant mosquito! pretty cool. They also have a 5 ft grim reaper that is collaspable like the dancing pirate, and judging by the cost he is probably just a static, still for 24.99 I think he is mine!
Nothing at kmart yet, still waiting for spencer's then we are all set.
Wed clean out garage for it's annual fall/halloween season cause the fence goes up weekend of sept 10th!!!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Even TJ Max had a cool giant witch and ghoul that hung on a wall, but they were about $100. Probably cheaper to make. Some smaller decs too. Nothing too impressive


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

scorpio,

We stopped by one of our local Menard's friday night....and they only had the huge plastic pumpkins out so far. But, we will definitely be checking them out again in the near future....they had some awesome items last year....and some great deals.

We were thinking about getting the black ornamental fence sections they had on sale to permantly replace our pvc fence. The sections were 30" high and 36" long....at a cost of about $17.99 a section. Granted it wouldn't be cheap...but it might be worth it in the long run for us.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I went to my local Menards and they have Halloween stuff now.

Its begaining to look a lot like Halloween. Every where you go. La la la la la...


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

deathtouch! i was at my local menards today and their display looked almost EXACTLY like that!!! i bought the 'realistic' skull that was like $4.59 or something. i thought it looked cool and was a decent price. i'm gonna use it to make my reaper stone for next year.

wal-mart - still nada

deals - halloween stuff is out (dollar store)

sams club - butler is sold out, but they had about a zillion of the moving spiders.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Looks like Menards has the same stuff they did last year. Did you see any thing different from last year murf?


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

no, not really. the only thing i don't remember from last year were those cloth ghost lights that changed colors. i can't remember if they had them or not. it's possible they were sold out by the time i got my butt over there last year...


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

murf,

Did they have the Gemmy Turbo Fog Machines this year? We bought one last year for around $25 and it's been great so far.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Went to Target today, nothing in the "main" holiday section but their 1.00 section near the front has halloween cds, rubber bats and rats, fake scars, lots of cool glow rings and bracelets, masks and party supplies. Check it out if you can.


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

There are suddenly a bunch of Halloween Express shops open near us!


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Report from Northern VA:

Big Lots: Has great skulls, bats, candle things, iron lantrens with skulls hanging in them...avg. price of things 9.00. They had that big plastic (but real looking) chain as well for 9.99/ 6 ft pieces. A few big (3 ft or so) grave stones that looked good.

Party City: Still unpacking tings, but had masks, props out. Lots of lights, foggers, etc.

Michaels: forever pumpkins, small props, decorating tools.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

hey crow! i didn't see the fog machines out yet...but i imagine it will be soon. they had the fog fluid out though.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

drmort said:


> our Big Lots just put out some more items which included the animated pirate for $50..... I thought it was decent and purchased it. Someone mentioned it also a few posts ago but since it just showed up at our stores even thou they have had their other stuff up for several weeks, I thought I'd remention it.
> Orlando area





Marksin said:


> singing one or butler pirate ?.



I went to my local Big Lots and saw this pirate skeleton as well. They didn't have it fired up and running but I thought it looked ok and that I could creep it up a little more. Well, I assembled it and gave it a test run and it was ridiculous. It shook and sang "Bad to the Bone" like Alvin and the chimpmunks that just got kicked in the nads. Needless to say he is back at Big Lots. Maybe for $25 I'd have kept him but not $50.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> It shook and sang "Bad to the Bone" like Alvin and the chimpmunks that just got kicked in the nads.


The visual in my mind of that is hilarious. And who hasn't wanted to do that, really?
Went to our Big lots today and they had just started to put the Halloween stuff out. Picked up two Bluckies and figured I would go back again in a day or two. Maybe the two Ladies putting the stuff on the shelf will be finished by then.
These Bluckies don't seem to be as good a quality as last years crop. I had to search thru the whole bin to find two without the bases of their skulls cracked. Must be victims of Mob hitmen.
Also I think a Spirit store has opened up in the big mall nearby. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

found at wal-mart= flicker bulbs 67 cents! 120 volt


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

oh man great price.


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Halloween Express is set to start selling September 1st. Tomorrow. Got an advanced peek yesterday. Lots of good stuff. Looks like I'll have to call and get my credit card limit raised.


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

Just went into a Ralph’s (supermarket in SoCal) and saw the 6 foot butler plugged in on display. These things might be plentiful this year – anyone interested in one should shop around


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

Walmart was just putting there stuff out today everywhere else already has some or most of theres out


----------



## MIKE THE MAD MAN (Sep 1, 2005)

Walmart In Tennessee Has A Few Things Out Now


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

spirit halloween is open in joliet, IL!!! went yesterday. i'm totally going to buy the "RIP" coffin. it's so cool and i know i could never build one myself...for $50, it's worth it to me


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Probally posted already,
but Michaels has these tealight candles (fake)
that run on batteries. They produce a great flicker effect.
$4.99 CAN.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

murf1013
I was looking at that rip coffin also. but its hard to make out on the website.

can you tell me more about how it looked and what it did?


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

I think i read somewhere that the coffin was made out of cloth or something im not sure though so dont take my word on it


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

my local walmart ass manager ( sorry not good at abreviations ) said give about 2 more weeks . aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrghhhggggg @#$%^&*()_
im ok.sigh


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

called the sprit in wappingger falls NY last night.
they opened yesterday 9/1/05.

so , mr unplesant, I'll race you up there!


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's more dollar store, Walgreens, Walmart, and cost cutter stuff we've gathered.>>>>
http://photobucket.com/albums/v194/TerrorOnBeechwood1/More purchases 2005/


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

great finds vlad! i may have to head out to my local target and dollar store...

ice...they didn't have any of the coffins out on display yet. the box seemed pretty heavy though. i'll give spirit a call and ask and then i'll let you know. even if it's cloth, i will probably still buy it...then reinforce it on the inside with foam board or possibly "borrowed" scraps of plywood from the job site behind me.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Good Job, Vlad your posts are very inspiring. I love playing those classic horror movies at the Halloween party in background. I will snatch up some of those candles too when our Target gets on the ball.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

FYI...the RIP coffin from spirit *is* cloth. i just called and asked.


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

*Flint, MI Halloween USA*

Halloween USA in Flint, MI is open!!!!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

visited the nearest sprit store today.
didnt like the look of the cloth covered rip coffin. even though the light was not on.

after I got home I was thinking it may look entirely different in a dark room with the light within it on. Sort of like how my FCG looks much better in the enviroment in which it was intended.

anyone buy one, that has pics in a dark setting?


----------



## NightsFrost (Aug 13, 2005)

Stopped by Kaufmans today, they had a small section dedicated to Halloween and Harvest. Mostly everything they had was all motion sensor activated. There were 2 types of stand up candy bowl greeters, 3 types of yard signs (I bought the Beware one), an Animated Skeleton Bone entrance light (I picked up one of these too), a type of sacrastic skeleton that tells bad jokes, and a lifesize animated butler.
here's the cool part... everything was 40% off!


----------



## Rockerella (Aug 30, 2005)

Another SoCal update:

Big Lots has had stuff out for a few weeks (got my first halloween injury of the year slashing up a blucky....)

Walgreens - mine teasingly has box after glorious box stacked on the upper shelves waiting to be unpacked. Manager says "Next week". Did manage to score a cheap fish that swims in water - plan to do something creepy with him and let him loose in the pool. As well as some cheap fountains to be hacked into a bloody birdbath in the very near future.

Walmart - nothing but some cutesy plastic partyware (chip bowls, etc.) Did scavenge a plastic birdbath for aforementioned prop. (For my next trick, I shall turn some sculpey and wire into some bird skeletons! Ta da!) Got some good black fabric in the bargain bin for a buck a yard.

JoAnn - A few aisles of stuff, but mostly of the cutesy variety. (ick.) But lots of Halloween Fabric.

Other than that, we SoCal dwellers are lucky enough to have a halloween store open all year long. Sunny weather and Halloween Club too....who could ask for more?


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

Called area stores: Target-Sept 10, Spencer's-sept 11. 
Kmart started setting up this week, walmart is finishing up as costumes are now being displayed.


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

For the upper Mid-West people, *Menards* has the foam skeletons again  http://www.teambac.com/sitebuilder/images/evil_nice-362x269.jpg (after/before pic) I picked up 3 again this year. I wanted to buy all 6 they had, but I have spent plenty already for this season.

The local wal-mart doesn't have any butlers, but 4 of the singing skeletons. Haven't been back to walgreens to see what they have added.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey bourno!

How much were the foam skeletons?? They look awesome!


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

And yet even more Dollar store stuff, lol. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://photobucket.com/albums/v194/...chases 2005/?action=view&current=P1010003.jpg


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

Crow, 

They were $36 something a piece. They may not be as durable as a bucky, but they are much lighter and also a true 6 foot tall.

I see you are from Omaha, so if get a chance and have some extra cash you need to get one. I think you would really like them. When I saw these last year, I ended up giving away my bluckies to the in-laws


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

bourno,

Cool! Thanks a lot for the info. We're gonna go check them out this weekend.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for the pics vlad.


----------



## harhar66 (Sep 27, 2004)

Went to Menards here in Northern Indiana -- their Halloween stuff was being put up as I was there. They only had two of the 6' foam skeletons - but wow the price went up! Last year I paid only $28, I think at closer to $37 I would see if I couldn't get a real bucky next year, or this year. My wasn't very sturdy at all -- one of the little wire hooks broke right out of the foam. Don't get me wrong it still looks cool -- but I don't know if I would plan to do much with it besides hang it or place it out of reach of little ones (or those pesky delinquent big ones). 

They did have these giant latex, poly filled monster hands -- stuff wasn't priced yet so i didn't buy anything yet (besides a screw in black light -- love those). I was thinking of finding someway to make it look like a monster was hugging my house...


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

FYI...RIP coffin at Spirit Halloween...very cheesy. It's white cloth with a wire frame. It didn't look good even in a darkly lit room. Thank God I didn't buy one!!!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We weren't that impressed with the R.I.P. coffin from Spencer's/Spirit Halloween either. But, it might work for some people, especially if they can score one when they go on sale.


----------



## Rockerella (Aug 30, 2005)

Party City had lots of stuff out today, but mask section is still roped off. Check out the vultures and buzzards! Nice!


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Party America had alot of stuff out at good prices. They had motion activated tombstones that emit scary sounds for $14.99. They have the animated butler for $129.99.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

Wal Mart has the animated Butler Wade fo $96. and this one talks! Says several different phrases! It the same one I just bought for $167 with shipping and it only moans! Oh well ya gotta love it when that happens!


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Target online now has a new Halloween link . From the homepage, click on the "Home" tab. You will see a "Halloween" link in the column on the left hand side. If you use it, it will take you to tons of costumes, and about 40 home decor pieces. (If you search "Halloween", right now, it just takes you to the same ol' stuff they've shown all along.) They have the Dept 56 "Sighter Server" and Treat Stack. Cool, but pricey. But I was most happy to see the Gargoyle statues offered again this year. I saw them once at our locals stores last year, but didn't get them. When I went back, they were sold out, and I never did get a pair. I'm told that the stores will have their stuff out in about a week, and I'm getting those guys this year just as soon as they hit the shelves. 

Our Spencers is telling me that they won't be putting stuff out until mid-Sept, either. But you can see the props and boxes of costumes already sitting on the overhead scaffolding. I gave myself whiplash trying to see what's coming. I saw most of the Spirit "exclusives", and something by Mario Chiodo that I couldn't identify. I also saw those large tombstones with the vampire bat on the front, like they are selling at Big Lots, except these had a sticker on the cellophane that said "Stands Included". I couldn't see the price, though. 

Our Halloween Express had a lot of stuff, but not much that really impressed me. They had a couple of Morbid Industries Props displayed in the window, and two rather cool tombstones. One was very thick, and looked like a real monument. The other was a cross that was made to look cracked. It came in three pieces, and connected with PVC. I think they were both about $30 each. Most of their stuff seemed a bit more expensive than Party City, Wal-Mart or Spencers. 

Wal Mart has some nice Spooky Cloth for $2.88?. It's assorted styles, but looks a little different from the stuff from Big Lots.


----------



## Rockerella (Aug 30, 2005)

Another area Walmart had some Halloween stuff out, including the butler for $96 - nice! I woulda bought one except they only had a display and I couldn't find items for sale. Next trip, maybe. This will be my one big expense this year since it's suprisingly affordable for how cool it is.

Another Party City (in Stevenson Ranch) was still opening boxes and stocking shelves, but didn't have anything "roped off" - they let us peruse as long as we were willing to skitter around the boxes.


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

The Crow 1994 said:


> We weren't that impressed with the R.I.P. coffin from Spencer's/Spirit Halloween either. But, it might work for some people, especially if they can score one when they go on sale.


wow.
i am looking for a coffin.
what did you guys mean by white cloth?


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Party City has a fog machine/strobe light unit for sale. Also a new 1000 watt fogger. I'll wait and pick up some during their clearance sales.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

the coffin at the spirit store had a metal frame and was covered by a off white material like canvas (sp?).
the door opened and closed and there was a light inside.
I didnt see it lite up, maybe it would have looked better. thats probally why they used a white color instead of black.

I guess you could always dye the material a darker color, maybe it would look better.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

phantom2 said:


> wow.
> i am looking for a coffin.
> what did you guys mean by white cloth?



phantom2,

Here's a link to an eBay auction which kind of explains what the coffin is and what it looks like in the dark. 

R.I.P. Coffin Spirit Halloween Auction

HTH


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

Spirit Halloween store in Nasville is finally open as of today. I went, I saw, I bought 300 dollars worth of stuff. My biggest purshase was the Don Post Studios "Flying Witch". She will be put on my skelerector i built this year. This is going to be such a great Halloween.


P.S. The 5ft tall zombie was really disappointing. I find it hard to believe it has a 300 dollar price tag.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I went into our SPIRIT store today for the first time. Quite a bit of stuff crammed into a small store. This is kind of a small town, so they still seemed to have everything in stock. I picked up one of the lighted/animated coffins. It looks a lot better in person than in the web picture. Would have looked longer, but I had my four year old with me.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I stopped by our Spirit today. It just opened. Still have lots to put out but a good selection. The clerk told me they just got a shipment of 130 boxes of stuff.
I saw one thing that really caught my attention. It was the haunted bar display. Very cool! Black wooden base that you assemble like those Sauder kits. This section is about waist high. The top is a wrought iron section with 4 tall pillars, connected with cross rods and a frontal spider web design, also in iron. Comes with black vines and some tattered black cloth to drape the front. For $200.00 it is very impressive (stands over 7 feet tall!)and would make a great prop. It could be used as a bar scene or some type of altar. Lots of possibilities. The Freddy Krueger prop is cheesy, IMO. They had a few of the crawling zombies and the tormented zombie. Also some stuff I hadn't seen on the website. Some cool masks and the usual stuff, some left over from last year.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

FYI...Sam's Club in Matteson, IL had 2 of the animated 'party monsters' in stock when I was in there this afternoon. If anyone's still looking for one and lives in the area...I saw them today.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I get a big kick when Halloween Express rolls into town. They usually have these hot chicks dressed in sexy costumes at the side of the road, with signs which say Halloween Express. Woooohhh, lucky day! It should be any day here soon. I hope it is today. I need a Halloween Espresso. If you know what I mean? Whooohhhh Lucky day! Anyone know when they open on North Ave. It is between St. charles and Lombard Illinois. Anyone?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

So Cal Wal-marts are putting stuff out, if anyone's interested.


----------



## TearyThunder (Aug 16, 2005)

Walgreens finally got their Halloween stuff in and I got Marcus the Carcass($10) and Benny Bones($10). I'm disappointed that the Marcus at Walgreens didn't have the feet this year but saving the $5.00 that I would have spent at Kmart for the other Marcus(that had feet) left me able to get Benny. The gourd shaped pumpkins were pretty cool too. I may grab some of them since the price seemed pretty good.

I also stopped by Walmart. They are getting a good bit of stuff in now. I got some blowmold parts(1.88) I have to make another trip out to Walmart to get more stuff in a few days since they were still stocking up on items.


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't know if this has been posted so here goes:

Today at Walmart saw a $15.00 version of a FCG. Looks like the arms and head all move up and down at the same time (as it hangs from an 'invisible' black bar ha-ha) while 'eerie' music plays.

At Kmart was a knock off of an Axworthy ghost that traveled back and forth on a string.

Do you think, as people all over town throw these things up, that it will make our own more intricate attempts less effective?


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I just scored six bottles (quarts) of fog juice from Only $1 Super Store in Boise. Had to dig for them but $6 is less than the price of one in Wally World!


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

I was told that a spirit store was coming in my area by spencers manager,found out today that it feel through,and the small spencers will carry halloween products,but surely not as much.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Marksin said:


> I was told that a spirit store was coming in my area by spencers manager,found out today that it feel through,and the small spencers will carry halloween products,but surely not as much.


You might be surprised. Spencers normally carries all of the high end stuff that you'd find at Spirit, just not in the same volume.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

jdubbya said:


> You might be surprised. Spencers normally carries all of the high end stuff that you'd find at Spirit, just not in the same volume.


That's very true. Both of our Spencer's here in Omaha have all of the really cool looking props that Spirit offers. And, with the gift card Spencer's is offering again this year...it might be better to buy from them in the first place. We've seen no signs of coupons or email updates from Spirit Halloween...so they might not be offering any deals. 

On a side note, we're going to have twice as many of the same props to choose from at one location. For some odd reason, they are putting in a Spirit Halloween at a mall where a Spencer's already exists. Needless to say, the Spencer's store was not happy about that.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Given that Spirit is owned by Spencers, I'm wondering how "unhappy" Spencers actually is? Our mall, that has a Spencers, can keep other franchises out. They keep Spirit out so as not to saturate the location, but there is no "real" competition there. One of the main differences I have seen is the offer of discount coupons by Spirit, where as Spencers will do the "buy x amount of merchandise and get x amount off your next purchase." Spirit hasn't put up the coupons yet, but they might wait as they want to guage early sales to see if they need to entice people into the stores. I hope they do offer the coupons again.


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

The Halloween Express near the Mall of Georgia finally opened. They have a small variety of the normal stuff, lights, foggers, tombstones, etc. They have a much larger section of costumes. They also had some larger props like a scarecrow. I think I could do better with some PVC and a trip to Goodwill for some clothes.

Anyway, at least it's open. Now maybe Walmart and the other store will start stocking for Halloween around here.


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's my 2 cents for the Charlotte/Concord NC area

Garden Ridge- stuff out, a lot of cutise stuff. Items of interest a life size grim reaper for 29, animated skelton buttler, Talking head on a platter (liked this one perhaps could hack and make it louder or change the sayings $15. Some other talking tombstones and the like

WalMart (Concord) Only candy out no props or other items

Party City (Charlotte) Stuff about half out. Lots of foggers and timers 1000 W and 400 W didn't say if 1000 is continous, Some kewl tomb stone but pricy, plastic large link chain. Even though it was only part way stocked looked like the best selection of the stores I visited. FCG knock off and a Trolley ghost that goes back and forth on a wire $15

KMart - suff out has Lite F/X 1200 W continous foggers $29 some rats and spiders/webs some rubber glove type hands were nice $5. Sound effect CDs

Biglots- stocking when I was there seems to have some good stuff skulls (resin, blow mold and styrofoam) Some styrofoam chain $6 but looks like it woludl fall apart easily.Good selection of Skeltons and some ok tombstones. Good selection next to party city and reasonable prices.

Target- agree with the general comments there stuff is aimed more at the Marth Stewart Halloweener's


----------



## Polycat (Aug 26, 2005)

Marksin said:


> If anyone sees halloween products going on the shelve's ,anywhere !,post it here!



Michaels, JoAnn, Big Lots, Meijer, Walgreens (some of them) the local Halloween Superstore is "half up & running". I have been checking everywhere for 3 weeks now. Now that Labor day is over, I bet by this weekend more will have stuff.

I have to go in the basement & see what I bought on clearance last year before I go pick up things I think I need at full price!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

jdubbya said:


> Given that Spirit is owned by Spencers, I'm wondering how "unhappy" Spencers actually is? Our mall, that has a Spencers, can keep other franchises out. They keep Spirit out so as not to saturate the location, but there is no "real" competition there. One of the main differences I have seen is the offer of discount coupons by Spirit, where as Spencers will do the "buy x amount of merchandise and get x amount off your next purchase." Spirit hasn't put up the coupons yet, but they might wait as they want to guage early sales to see if they need to entice people into the stores. I hope they do offer the coupons again.



I'm sure Spencer's as a company won't mind it one bit...but when we talked to the manager at the Spencer's...he knew that his sales are going to take a loss for the next two months. There is going to be major saturation of the market here at the mall where both stores are going to inhabit. The manager told us that they are going to have almost all the "big" props that Spirit is going to have. The only benefit we see is hopefully being able to cash in on pre and post Halloween sales.


----------



## haunted house noob (Sep 14, 2004)

i live in PA, near the parkcity mall....they have a new store all about halloween....and i know that k-mart and wal-mart r starting to put up their things


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Store report alert!!!!!!!!!!!

the lehigh valley mall area is opening a Halloween adventure superstore!!!!!!!!!

saw it driving by had the grand opening sign flashing on a hummongous building,but they are'nt open yet.
downside is they wont have spirit exclusive stuff.


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

Marksin

Your in Pennsylvania, right?​


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Spirit Is So Damn Expensive!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yesterday in Walgreen's they had small tombstones (about 18" tall) three for $10.00. Large tombstones (about 24" tall) two for $10.00. They all say RIP on them, with either ghosts or skeletons. Those could be cut off and replaced with different lettering. I picked up two of the big ones.
I saw a small animated tombstone with a lighted skull face behind black fabric that you can't see at first, but then pushes itself outward into the fabric. Kind of cheesy, but hackable maybe?


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

Just checked the local party goods store in Westfield... they had bluckies for $30!!! Most everything there was waaay overpriced. I'm heading back to Big Lots.


----------



## Bforeverknight (Aug 10, 2004)

*Gargoyles statues*

For all of you that have a CVS pharmacy they have a pretty good gargoyle statue for 9.99, that is made of resin and would add just the right touch to a grave yard or crypt.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Went to Target today, they finally put their stuff out. What a load of crap, lol. Mostly cutesy stuff, wire framed stuff with lights, and lot's of kids costumes. $20 for a no name 400 watt fogger, $5 for a quart of fog juice. Lot's of plastic motion sensor headstones. They did have a nice gargoyle for $7.99. Some awesome big link plastic/resin chain, 96", but $20 !!!!! Yikes, too rich for my blood. I did buy the only skull they had there. Larger than a bucky skull, blow mold, and not too far from realistic, for $4.99. I also liked a pair of latex fantasy armor gauntlet/glove combo for $10. I stopped by their dollar section again on the way out and bought some more of the skeleton and mummy taper candles, I really like them.


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

Party City here has gone south, big time, both in quantity and quality. There used to be rows of baskets with cheap little skulls and bugs and such, now there are two single spinner racks, with about 1/4 the stuff. Bluckies for $30!

I did manage to drop $72 there, on a wig for a grudge witch, some monster fingers, and that chain Vlad saw for $20... actually, a steal at just $14.99!


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

I found these at RITE AID for @ six bucks. I haven't gotten one yet... but I probably will.


----------



## Polycat (Aug 26, 2005)

Walmart has "chains" for less...found 'em today. Under $7 if I remember. ALso, they have "rusted barbed wire" for under $3 for 20'. I FINALLY got my mini sulls for the tombstones.

:>

Oh, and Marilyn called me today, shes VERY busy with all of the orders--she called in response to my email "2nd request"...got my 2 buckys for $50 each. Now...which project to do on them. I'm thinking one corpsed with pantyhose and one hanging on a spinner like I saw at Spirit..


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

dr kreepy
I bought one of those pictures. I cut it out and mounted it in a a nice old frame w/glass over it. made a world of difference in making it a better prop w/o the cheapo frame it cam with


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Saw a walmart that put stuff out , Heres what they had.

rat that talks,on its back holding stomach ,he eat to much.
singing dancing pirate skeleton
The animated butler
talking skull in a plate
talking singing skull candelabra
which in a mirror fx.
mine gemmy coffin with pop up character
gemmy tombstone with pop out caracter
fake chains
and other things that slip my mind at the moment.


----------



## FrightYard (Oct 15, 2003)

*Dave*



DaveintheGrave said:


> Yesterday in Walgreen's they had small tombstones (about 18" tall) three for $10.00. Large tombstones (about 24" tall) two for $10.00. They all say RIP on them, with either ghosts or skeletons. Those could be cut off and replaced with different lettering. I picked up two of the big ones.
> I saw a small animated tombstone with a lighted skull face behind black fabric that you can't see at first, but then pushes itself outward into the fabric. Kind of cheesy, but hackable maybe?


Howdy neighbor,
Im moved from NY to linconton, those RIP tombstones are great, if you coat them with joint compound you can then dremel the sayings that you want on them, Ill post pics of what I did to them to make them looke better, for now if you click on my pics and look at the stones in my graveyard, those are them.


----------



## TearyThunder (Aug 16, 2005)

I just happened to pop over to the Party City website and see they have the site set up showing what they have for Halloween for those who haven't stopped in. I'm headed there tomorrow!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

FrightYard said:


> Howdy neighbor,
> Im moved from NY to linconton, those RIP tombstones are great, if you coat them with joint compound you can then dremel the sayings that you want on them.


 Sorry--didn't see your post until today. Lincolnton's not TOO far away. How'd you end up there? I haven't worked with joint compound. Sounds like a good idea because I really liked the shape of the tombstones, just not too keen on the cheesy designs on them. I assume I can get joint compound at Lowe's--what section is it in? I might try that idea. Thanks!!


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Just got back from Walgreens. They have the same skulls that Big Lots had for $3.99, 2 dollars cheaper than Big Lots. Cheapest good skulls I've found this year. Also, I VERY HIGHLY recommend the 16" tall anatomically correct jointed skeletons they have, 2 for $5. They also have some very nice latex and hair shrunken skulls 2 for $5. They have a floating reaper in shredded cloth that's pretty good on sale for $5.99. Small 3" skull similar to this years Walmart ones for $.99. I think the 16" skeletons were the best thing they had though. I'm using two of them to make a picture frame holder.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Those "shrunken heads" are pretty cool looking. We were thinking about buying a bunch and using them as fence toppers. We saw them at Spirit Halloween, too. But, of course, they were about twice as much money there.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone,this is a great resource,saves wasted travelling .


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I bought some of the plastic flagstone from party city at $14.99 and another from party america for $14.99
So on saturday I went to the local spirits store and they had it the for $9.99
Much better deal.I was going to buy the flagstone that is made out of card board but they want $25.00 on line plus shipping. Maybe next year.

I purchased my Costume form spirits and I just need to add to it a bit.But it will work out fine.

If you are looking for good priced goblets check out party america they are about $1.59 or so where most other places want around $2.00 to $4.99 each.(ouch)


----------



## zombiechow (Jul 25, 2005)

Boy-howdy, Hobby Lobby was a disappointment. One lousy aisle, nothing particularly interesting.


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the Walgreens tip, Vlad. I just went down and picked some up for the wife. (She wants to hang them from her rearview.)


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

They are nice, aren't they Doc? I'm just mad I only bought the two of them.

I also should have mentioned that on the way home from Walgreens we stopped at CVS pharmacy, and Black Cat fell in love with a fur covered hanging, spinning vampire bat, and that the spooky inner lit busts are on sale for $6.99 this week if you have their store card.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Ok all the halloween stuff should be out,keep them reports coming.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 27, 2005)

The nearest Halloween Scene seems to be closed here. I'll have to see if The Halloween Store is open now.

I went to a Halloween Headquaters the other day, and i looked for a Talking Boris, so i dont have to do all the electronic stuff myself. Sadly the only one they had left was broken. So now my last hope is The Halloween Store. If not, i doubt Party City will have it.

And so you know, i dont know if anyone has posted this already, but Party City keeps their masks, and some costumes, out on the shelves for the whole year. So you can get a nice cheap one early.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Went to Big Lots today to look for another blucky. Surprisingly, along with the $8.88 thin plastic bluckys they've been selling this year they had some new versions of last year's style for $7.99. These are the lighter colored, thicker plastic ones like they sold last year.
I picked up two of them. So, if you prefer the older ones you might check your Big lots again.
The Halloween section of the store was scaled down a bit. A lot of the stuff had been moved to make room for Christmas junk.


----------

